# Is this a good Tablet for the price?



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Im thinking of getting a tablet. I dont know enough about them to know if what Im looking at is a good deal or not. So for those of you that know, what do you think about this one?

10" touchpad tablet computer w/ lifetime accidental damage warranty

Its $194 + $20 for the lifetime warranty. TIA

Type Netbook, Tablet PC, UMPC, Notebook
Screen Size 10"
Processor Brand Intel
Processor Type Intel Atom
Hard Drive Capacity 4GB
Memory Capacity 512MB
Graphics Card Type Integrated Card
Optical Drive Type Nope
Processor Main Frequency 1GMHz ARM11
Weight 1.3KG
Brand Name Tablet pc
Interface WLAN interface directly
screen 10.1inch 1024*600
Operation System Android 2.2
Camera 1.3M
HDMI Interface Yes
WiFi Yes
G-Sensor Yes
Flash 10.1 Support


Display 10.1inch 1024*600(16:9) 
Touch screen Single touch ,gravity sensor 3 direction 
Opration System Google Android2.2, support flash 10.1
System RAM 512M DDR2
Storage drive type 4GB Nand Flash
Power & Battery 
Li-ion Battery, 3800mAH, Work time:Up to 3-4 hours of surfing the web using 3G data network, 
Stand time: 48 hours .
Network:
Wireless LAN 802.11b/g/ Wifi,OPTION:external 3G(WCDMA/TDSCDMA/EVDO) EVDO E1916 1pc TF SOCKET SUPPORT BEST TO 32GB
2PCS USB-Host SUPPORT 3G,KEY BOARD,MOUSE ,USB


I/O Ports 
2PCS USB-Host SUPPORT 3G,KEY BOARD,MOUSE ,USB FLASH DISK AUDIO JACK, HANDSET JACK
1pcs HDMISOCKET 
1pcs RJ45
1pcs power soc

Audio Input/output Microphone,Earphone and built in dual speaker
Application soft ware Google Search / Browser /Camcorder/camera/Email/Gmail/Video Player/Audio Player/Alarm Clock /Apk /Calculator/Calendar/ES file Explorer /ES Task Manager/Global Time/Google Maps /Google Talk/iReader/Market/NC Manager /Office(Word,Excel,PPT,PDF) Reader/Photo Browser/Weather Forecast/QQ/MSN/SKYPE/PACEBOOK/game ect.

Audio Player MP3,WMA,APE,FLAC,OGG,WAV,Frequency response: 20Hz to 20000Hz

Video Player AVI, MKV(XVID/px/H.264), MOV, TS, M2TS, RM/RMVB, FLV, 3GP, MPEG, DAT, MP4 (support to 720P:1080x720)
Package content 1 manual(English);1 charger: AC adapter AC100-240V 50-60Hz 9V 2.5A;1 GPS line
Dimension(W*D*H) 27*17*14.5cm


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

That would be one of the first intel based android tablets on the market. As for the lifetime warranty, That usually means the lifetime of the dealer and not the product, for $20 it might be worth it though. The size is good, the processor speed is 1ghz and the cpu is single core so You not likley to every get an OS update. There appears to be no GPS so any mapping functions will not work. They do mention GPS line, but not sur what that is.

Overall not bad, but the untested atom chip would scare me off. With a $200 price tag there are a number of other 10" tablets out there if you look around.


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

I will ask since I don't know--I can't see that this unit has Flash capability and I doubt it could be added. Would that be something you need?

I guess it depends upon how you will be using such a unit as to whether a good purchase or not.

I don't know how you generally surf the web or if that would be an intended purpose--it may be that only one browser window could be open at a time. I nearly always have several open at a time so for my purposes would lean more toward a Windows 7 operating system with larger RAM which of course comes with much greater cost. 

Would it serve as a book reader? Haven't a clue. Is that something you would wish to use it as?


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

Windy in Kansas said:


> I will ask since I don't know--I can't see that this unit has Flash capability and I doubt it could be added. Would that be something you need?


A camera on a tablet is usually used for video and not still photographs. Few have flashes.

If your refering to the adobe flash application, Its included.


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

Just missed reading that the first time through. Thanks Gary. 

support flash 10.1


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Thank you Gary & Windy,

I just want it as a kinda back up, portable-around the house, minni-computer. I want surf the web, watch a few youtube vids, primarily. It would be nice to send e-mails and maybe post here to HT. I also like the little camera as I would like to sell some items, and would like something to take small light pics with. As well as an e-reader.

The other part I like for me, is that it has an ethernet connection port. At home my connection is cable/ethernet. So Im thinking I will be able to just plug it in. Otherwise, Im going to have to get a wi-fi router box-thingy.

Im going to ask her to make sure it will do what I want in that regard. 

I was wondering if the processer and & memory & other equipement is pretty much industry standard for this time. Im thinking hoping that this is just a no-name knock off brand. Gary, you have answered my concerns in that regard.

Windy, I dont need the GPS. I dont think I need the flash, I dont know what that is :hysterical:. Its been a long time since Ive got or looked into anything to do with computers. 

Im trying to upgrade my system(s). Ive got a few older desktops. One 4yr old rehabable laptop. Im thinking this could fill in a few gaps, and be the cheapest route for me to go. If I can hook a printer up to this, via the usb cable, (& my printer is usb) that would definitely be a plus. 

Its from E-Bay. The lady primarily sells kids computers. The part that catches my eye is the warranty. She says they will upgrade the whole thing for free-every 3 years.All I pay is shipping.

Lifetime warranty:

TOUCHPAD COMPUTER WITH LIFETIME ACCIDENTAL DAMAGE WARRANTY
IN ADDITION TO THE 1 YEAR MANUFACTURER'S WARRANTY, YOU GET:



WARRANTY #1
This is an unconditional damage warranty. WHAT DOES THIS MEAN? You drop it, you kick it, intentional or unintentional from day 1, manufacturer will replace this unit for you, at no cost to you other than any shipping costs manufacturer or distributor incurred!

THIS IS A NO QUESTIONS ASKED WARRANTY!!

WARRANTY #2

3 years on or after the original purchase date, every 3 years for life, if you mail and pay for all shipping costs incurred by distributor or manufacturer, they will mail back to you a newer version of the same product!


----------

